# AL Gore lardass



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Can he get any fatter?

If someone lets the hot air out of him it will cause global warming.

What would make him gain so much weight???

I was shocked to see him like that.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

comfort food....he felt really bad about getting raped in florida.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

what happend in Forida? he go Back to Bills hotel room :lol:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Bobm said:


> what happend in Forida? he go Back to Bills hotel room :lol:


Good one Bob, but maybe Bill was out at the stripper bar and he got stuck by, I mean with, Hillary :beer:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I can't believe I'm replying to this, but who cares? Like Denny Hastert or Cheney are in any shape at all? Or how many others? Man, is that all we have to discuss? Okay, I'm done.
*sigh*


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can believe your responding Fisher, just like you try to blow a smoke cover for liberal second amendment haters. Try to think like a sportsman, and don't let partisan politics blind you. 
I just responded to your post about the anti gun mayor. It's clear your trying to diffuse peoples anger by playing Mr. Sophisticated and putting down people who don't trust you liberals. Do you think people are simple enough to fall for that? I know many of you liberals see yourselves as the intellectually elite, but the mistake you make is thinking conservatives are dumb enough to believe it. 
I'm not concerned with how fat Gores behind is, I am concerned with how devious he might be. I think since he lost the election he has also lost his mind.
Give yourself a brake Fisher, just drop the pretense and come right out and pay for a political ad for Conrad and Dorgan.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Don't let partisan politics blind me? Pot calling the kettle black I'd say.

Honestly, you know jack-**it about me, but based on a few posts over two days you think you have me all figured out? Who is the know-it-all now? Excuse me for daring to disagree, or actually just post something that you happen to not agree with. I did not come back to this wonderful site to pick up on the old rhetorical arguments. Agree to disagree, but don't you try and act like you know me. Attack my views, don't attack my person, that **it is childish. Kinda like calling someone out for typing "yay" instead of "nay."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I can't believe I'm replying to this, but who cares?


Evidently you care Fisher, or you wouldn't have popped out of the woodwork to defend your boys. I don't mind you defending them as much as you trying to calm everyone about gun control. From our own ranks, that's a shame.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My post was made out of astonishment after seeing Al Gore speak he used to be a fit looking person, I was just suprised how fat he let himself get he used to be a good looking guy.

I wonder if the stress of losing and becoming insignifcant caused him to eat himself into his current state.

I feel sorry for him.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone see this thread........

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=38588

Typical Democrate Hypocracy at it's finest uke:


----------

